# Foaming at the mouth when ridden



## Gorgeous George (23 March 2010)

When I ride or lunge George he always seems to produce a rather excessive amount of saliva, I know it is good for them to have a wet mouth but this does seem rather excessive. It is like a white foam around his mouth and he will 'blow his nose' to get rid of the worst of it - usually over me ! 

I use either an eggbutt mullen mouth or a myler hanging cheek mullen mouth for flatwork and for faster work / jumping I use a mullen mouth 3 ring dutch gag with the reins on the first little ring below the snaffle ring. He does always wear a drop noseband (not too tight of course) as he does have a tendency to put his tongue over the bit. The problem is worse when he is ridden as opposed to lunged which tells me that some of the problem is probably my hands .

Just wondered if anyone else had the same problem, or had any advice/ ideas to help.

Thanks all


----------



## splash30 (23 March 2010)

some horses do over saliva when worked just a soft mouth working well, but some also do it if they have a problem or sore part in their mouth to help with any rubbing, it might be worth getting a dentist to check no teeth or mouth problems.

My horse when working will leave a trail around the arena of white foam and all over himself, some times over me if windy and im down wind!!!!


----------



## Flicker (23 March 2010)

I've always been told it is great for them to have white lipstick when they work, but you can't go wrong with a visit from a good dentist just to get everything checked out


----------



## K27 (23 March 2010)

Generally it's a good thing!- mine foam lots when being ridden, they certainly have no teeth probs- means they have a soft, responsive mouth- I wouldn't worry!


----------



## eggs (23 March 2010)

K27 said:



			Generally it's a good thing!- mine foam lots when being ridden, they certainly have no teeth probs- means they have a soft, responsive mouth- I wouldn't worry!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this although I could to without being showever with white gob on a blowy day!


----------



## Angua2 (23 March 2010)

Generally it's a good thing!- mine foam lots when being ridden, they certainly have no teeth probs- means they have a soft, responsive mouth- I wouldn't worry!
		
Click to expand...



this is what I understood also, and was delighted to see at the weekend my girl had some "lippy" on.


----------



## Gorgeous George (23 March 2010)

Thanks all, see me I will worry about anything  nice to hear it is a good thing! George has his teeth checked every 6 months so all is well there.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 March 2010)

George is part shire isn't he?  It is possible that he has a very thick tongue and a low palate, so if he has a thick mullen mouth bit, it is almost forcing his mouth open.  Which of course he can't do properly with a drop noseband.  I have to admit that drops are a 'hobby horse' of mine.  I would always rather find out why a horse is so uncomfortable that he is opening his mouth/getting his tongue over the bit than strap his mouth closed.  As you say some of the answer could be in your hands.  If I were you I would try to find a thinner bit (often more comfortable, contrary to popular belief).  Neue Schule have a choice of thicknesses as do some other companies.  I use a PeeWee quite successfully.    It might be worth you discussing his mouth confo with your EDT who could offer some good advice.  You could try several bits from bitbanks until you find something that he is comfortable in and goes well in.


----------



## Gorgeous George (23 March 2010)

Yes you are right he is part shire (well remembered!), both of the mouthpieces are relatively narrow metal ones, but probably could be thinner. He definately prefers an unjointed mouthpiece and I wish I knew why he put his tongue over the bit, I think I will go back to his cavesson again and see how we get on. Good idea about asking the EDT about his mouth confo, I will def do that next time.

Thanks.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (23 March 2010)

My boys called Gorgeous George too, and a chestnut!


----------



## Squeak (23 March 2010)

Someone once told me that excessive salivation can be a result of too much stomach acid, which is linked to research on stomach ulcers and excess acid etc etc.  My horse has always slobbered alot to the extent that he would leave a white trail after him and he has just been diagnosed with stomach ulcers.


----------

